# New UKC Grand Champion



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Basil, is now a UKC Grand Champion. She won the Champion class both times today...in the first show, she won the class, then was BOB. In the Group, she was second.... Good day for Basy....


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well done!! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like you had a fun weekend!! Go Basil!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great weekend! Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go! Congratulations!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Basil!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's wonderful news! Congratulations  Hope you'll share photos when you have them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Basil.

Such an accomplishment and honor.

Excellent job!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is Awesome! Congrats to the both of you! Did you get any pictures? I show Jige wanted this weekend but it was pointless not enough Goldens for him to compete against.


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge congrats!!! We need pictures!!!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Wow, congratulations on the wonderful accomplishment!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

big congrats


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am picture posting challenged... For some reason my computer doesn't let me..


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Basil! Very happy for you both! Send me any pictures you want posted, and I would be happy to post them!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Basil!!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooray! Congrats, you guys.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

A photo Sally's Mom posted on her Facebook page of the weekend results!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Emmie is now a new UKC CH. Mantha my 11+ year old bitch who still moves like a dream, won the altered class and then was UKC reserve altered BIS...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Way to go! Good girls Emmie and Mantha!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And the Vinster was reserve in one of the Ch classes... Same judge that liked him liked his momma!!


----------



## CMcQuaid87 (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats to you & your dog! <3


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Got the official certificate today.. She is number three golden in UKC.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That is my Basil is number three in UKC.


----------

